# URGENTE------: PUTIN ANUNCIA QUE CORTA EL GAS A ALEMANIA Y CIA.



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Espero que sus guste.

Comentad si queréis, eso sí, que sepáis que soy un aficionado.



























MUJER DESNUDA. XXX


No se si gustará o no, que aproveche jeteros del foro, no os la casquéis mucho. "El nacimiento de Charo" de D.Collado. Es una parodia pacomierda de el "Nacimiento de Venus" de S.Botichelli. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-extrema-derroicion-el-jonky-de-vitruvio.1708715/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Cuidado pues...


----------



## Ubita (6 Mar 2022)

Muy cuñado todo, eso del gas, y tal, que dios se apiade de tú alma cuñadísima.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Mar 2022)

voy a date un nutri porque me da pena tanto curro y que no te vaya a caer ni uno, pero que sepas que aun asi te odio y tal


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Siempre nos vender


Ubita dijo:


> Muy cuñado todo, eso del gas, y tal, que dios se apiade de tú alma cuñadísima.





Joer, poca gente sin sesgo cuñadil vas a hallar en esta nuestra España.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> voy a date un nutri porque me da pena tanto curro y que no te vaya a caer ni uno, pero que sepas que aun asi te odio y tal




Pos vale.


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Mar 2022)

Mis dieses! Me has hecho reír cosa mala


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Como no podemos hacer nada, por lo menos riamos nos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Mis dieses!


----------



## Vivoenalemania (6 Mar 2022)

que buenas caricaturas haces ! me gusta como pintas


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Como no podemos hacer nada, por lo menos riamos nos.



Totalmente de acuerdo!  
Gracias por amenizar nuestros días camarada


----------



## Kolobok (6 Mar 2022)

Genial burbujo, sigue así más contenido original


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> que buenas caricaturas haces ! me gusta como pintas





Gracias, la próxima será sobre el nacimiento de un hideputa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo!
> Gracias por amenizar nuestros días camarada





Así es.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (6 Mar 2022)

Excelentes dibujos.
Mis condolencias por lo del gotelé.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Mar 2022)

Ahi le ha dado. Al final la agenda 2030 se va a convertir en la "agenda Deagel 2025"  .


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Excelentes dibujos.
> Mis condolencias *por lo del gotelé*.




???


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Mar 2022)

Muy bueno y currado.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ahi le ha dado. Al final la agenda 2030 se va a convertir en la "agenda Deagel 2025"  .





La Agenda "Tos a la puta mierda"


----------



## max power (6 Mar 2022)

Le he dado un thankito termonuclear, pa que no desentone.


----------



## Renegato (6 Mar 2022)

buenos dibujos, la mesa la tienes hecha una pena


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

¿Os gusta como sale el Pepe Borrell? Es imparapla, y dá miedito.


----------



## sirpask (6 Mar 2022)

Dimitri como las preparas...


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (6 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ???



Sí ¿No es gotelé la pared gris al fondo? Una putada el gotelé. No hay nada como las paredes lisas.
El gotelé acumula polvo, es estéticamente "paco", y si hay algún fallo, luego al retocarlo se nota que no queda igual


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> buenos dibujos, la mesa la tienes hecha una pena




Bueno, es una mesa de "trabajo" debe de estar sucia, el otro día se me volcó el tintero y se lió un poco...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Sí ¿No es gotelé la pared gris al fondo? Una putada el gotelé. No hay nada como las paredes lisas.
> El gotelé acumula polvo, es estéticamente "paco", y si hay algún fallo, luego al retocarlo se nota que no queda igual




Ok, sí es gotelé.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

max power dijo:


> Le he dado un thankito termonuclear, pa que no desentone.




Me parece muy adecuado para el momento.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Dimitri como las preparas...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

1


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

2


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

3


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Os gusta como sale el Pepe Borrell? Es imparapla, y dá miedito.



No es el, es un doble, un IMPOSTOR.


----------



## Julc (6 Mar 2022)

Te doy un thanks porque no te has salido de la raya al colorear.


----------



## Noega (6 Mar 2022)

Tienes mucho arte , espero que si aun no lo has hecho le puedas sacar redito algun dia


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Espero que sus guste capullines.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 971862
> ...



Me gustaría ver el boceto que escondes debajo de la mano izquierda... en la foto que sale la mesa. Me da que promete.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Noega dijo:


> Tienes mucho arte , espero que si aun no lo has hecho le puedas sacar redito algun dia




Gracias.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Me gustaría ver el boceto que escondes debajo de la mano izquierda... en la foto que sale la mesa. Me da que promete.




Sorpresa..., será la próxima.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Te doy un thanks porque no te has salido de la raya al colorear.




No me hacen falta "thanks" acompañados de mala leche, por mí te lo puedes ahorrar.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Mar 2022)

Muy acurrado


----------



## Ubita (6 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Siempre nos vender
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo no tengo sesgo cuñadil, yo estoy limpio de eso, pero bueno, es verdad, hay mucho cuñado suelto en este país.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Ubita dijo:


> Yo no tengo sesgo cuñadil, yo estoy limpio de eso, pero bueno, es verdad, hay mucho cuñado suelto en este país.




Claro, así es.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Muy acurrado


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

No olvidéis que soy un aficionado.


----------



## cortatijeras (6 Mar 2022)

"y inclusivos"


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

España siempre debe de ser España, inclusiva y resiliente. Ante cualesquiera adversidad.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

1


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

2


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

3


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Mar 2022)

XDXDXD lol!!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> XDXDXD lol!!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

4


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

5


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

6


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

7


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

8


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

9


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

10


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

11


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

12


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

13


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

14


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

15


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Mar 2022)

16


----------



## Maddie (6 Mar 2022)

Me ha gustado el traje de Putin, entre Zar y Napoleón.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Me ha gustado el traje de Putin, entre Zar y Napoleón.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Es el "zar" Vladi, de la dinastia post soviética.


----------



## Zbigniew (7 Mar 2022)

Muy bueno ,a Borrel se le salen los billetes.Y el gesto corporal de Perro es cojonudo.Cheposo,hacia adelante,,desgarbado,decaído( como si tuviera 70años)Un saludo y gracias por las risas!


----------



## Turbomax (7 Mar 2022)

Buen dibujante si señor


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Muy bueno ,a Borrel se le salen los billetes.Y el gesto corporal de Perro es cojonudo.Cheposo,hacia adelante,,desgarbado,decaído( como si tuviera 70años)Un saludo y gracias por las risas!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Buen dibujante si señor


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

1


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

2


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

3


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

4


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

5


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

6


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

7


----------



## Barbaira (7 Mar 2022)

me he reido cabron


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Mar 2022)

esta es la maricona llena de odio y rabia contra los cristianos y los de derechas que suele pulular por el foro?


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (7 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Espero que sus guste.
> 
> Comentad si queréis, eso sí, que sepáis que soy un aficionado.
> 
> ...




De 10. Buenísimo. Con gran sentido del humor denuncias la estupidez de Europa. Te felicito.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esta es la maricona llena de odio y rabia contra los cristianos y los de derechas que suele pulular por el foro?





Qué mala es la envidia, al ignore el novato.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> De 10. Buenísimo. Con gran sentido del humor denuncias la estupidez de Europa. Te felicito.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Barbaira dijo:


> me he reido cabron


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

1


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

2


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

3


----------



## Guaguei (7 Mar 2022)

Los graficos muy bien bastante buenos, los cometarios dejaselos a otro, demasiado infantiles y chorras, "vamos a mandar navajas de albacete", se puede ser mas contundente mas critico mas atrevido mas acusador y mas hiriente contra esos satrapas titeres hipocritas y muchas mas cosas, parece que los validas con jumor


----------



## estertores (7 Mar 2022)

Muy chula la ilustración, está hecha con acuarelas? cuanto tiempo te llevó hacerla?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Muy chula la ilustración, está hecha con acuarelas? cuanto tiempo te llevó hacerla?




Sí, tinta con plumilla y acuarela, de 4 a 5 días, dependiendo del tiempo libre de el que disponga.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Los graficos muy bien bastante buenos, los cometarios dejaselos a otro, demasiado infantiles y chorras, "vamos a mandar navajas de albacete", se puede ser mas contundente mas critico mas atrevido mas acusador y mas hiriente contra esos satrapas titeres hipocritas y muchas mas cosas, parece que los validas con jumor





Bueno, soy un aficionado, ni pidas peras al olmo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

1


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

2


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

3


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

4


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

5


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

6


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

7


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

8


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

9


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

10


----------



## randomizer (7 Mar 2022)

JAJAJA, sos grande, mis diesel:


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> JAJAJA, sos grande, mis diesel:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 973210


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

Ja ja ja ja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Mar 2022)

***


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Mar 2022)

1


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Mar 2022)

2


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Mar 2022)

3


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Mar 2022)

4


----------



## estertores (8 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, tinta con plumilla y acuarela, de 4 a 5 días, dependiendo del tiempo libre de el que disponga.



Pues se te da bien, si la prensa no estuviese toda comprada encontrarías algún periódico que te pagase algo decente por hacer ilustraciones semanales para ellos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Mar 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Pues se te da bien, si la prensa no estuviese toda comprada encontrarías algún periódico que te pagase algo decente por hacer ilustraciones semanales para ellos.




Gracias, me halaga mucho tú comentario.


----------



## estertores (10 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Gracias, me halaga mucho tú comentario.



Si puedes mándame por MP algún tipo de contacto por si algún día necesito alguien a quien encargar unas ilustraciones, hoy por hoy no lo necesito, pero quizás más adelante sí.

Tu perfil lo tienes restringido y no puedo verlo ni mandarte MPs.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Mar 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Espero que sus guste.
> 
> Comentad si queréis, eso sí, que sepáis que soy un aficionado.
> 
> ...



Tienes más futuro trabajando este tipo de humor que de viejos pederastas sudorosos. La verdad que tienes tu marca de estilo, deberías tener tu propia web con tus trabajos. Puede que también me interese a mí algún trabajillo, pagando claro.


----------



## |||||||| (11 Mar 2022)

Dibujo putapénico al nivel de aberrantes obras perpetradas en las paredes y puertas de los urinarios públicos que denota el bajo cociente intelectual del susodicho y que utilizará para atraer la atención de jóvenes marginales en situación de desamparo.


----------



## curvilineo (11 Mar 2022)

Muy chulo tu rollo haz más!

Te deberían crear un hilo fijo para tiras cómicas en burbuja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Abr 2022)

curvilineo dijo:


> Muy chulo tu rollo haz más!
> 
> Te deberían crear un hilo fijo para tiras cómicas en burbuja




No estaría mal


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Abr 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Dibujo putapénico al nivel de aberrantes obras perpetradas en las paredes y puertas de los urinarios públicos que denota el bajo cociente intelectual del susodicho y que utilizará para atraer la atención de jóvenes marginales en situación de desamparo.




Joder, cuánta amargura y envidia reconcentrada.


----------

